# Pt billing to aetna



## selenasta (Jan 20, 2017)

Does aetna pay for 4 modalites for pt and chiro or do they pay 4 units??? I am having a lot of claims denied for only 4 units. When we perform 2 units on 97110 they count it as 2 modalities.. Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## cwater (Jan 20, 2017)

Aetna pays a maximum of 4 units of therapy per day.

Thanks,
Camille


----------



## selenasta (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you for your response Where are you located? We thought it was 4 modalities.


----------



## gabyj1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Per my conversation with Aetna their policy is 4 units per day. So, in theory you can only bill 1 hour since each unit is 15 minutes unless otherwise specified by the member's plan. If the member's plan does not specify it is standard Aetna policy.


----------

